# Necesito un poco de guia con el mic Electret...



## diario292 (Jun 18, 2009)

Holas..!

Estuve leyendo en el foro acerca del microfono Electret... El caso es que tengo que realizar un proyecto el cual consiste en una conversion AD con datos tomados desde un microfono, y me parecio que el electret es la opcion correcta con respecto al microfono que deberia usar... 

Ya tengo conocimiento de que es necesario poner un preamplificador para levantar la señal que voy a convertir, pero lo que no m queda claro son las especificaciones del electret como cual es su voltage de salida para asi poder elegir los valores del preamplificador y tener pleno conocimiento de cuales seran los voltages limites con los que voy a estar trabajando..

Ademas me gustaria conocer su precio.. Estoy buscando y no encuentro nada claro..

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar y desde ya muchas gracias..! 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro.Gracias.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 18, 2009)

En México, Steren, cuesta como 12 pesos (aprox $0.90 US.)

(ha subido mucho, hace 2 años costaba 6 pesos)

 Agunas características:
- Impedancia: 1000 Ohms 
- Terminales y polarización en la pastilla


----------



## diario292 (Jun 18, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> En México, Steren, cuesta como 6 pesos (aprox $0.45 US.)



Genial! Muchas gracias por esa respuesta, entonces es conveniente usarlo porque cuesta poco, pero me faltaria conocer otras cosas..

Encontre una datasheet pero no se si la estoy leyendo bien:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/52/529408_1.pdf

Me larga 4.5v.?



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro.Gracias.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 18, 2009)

Acabo de revisar y estoy veindo que cuesta $12 pesos, ya edité el post anterior con imagen.

Saludos.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jun 18, 2009)

En este link tienes mas información del fabricante

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/omnidirectional-electret-condenser-microphone-200164780.html

Salu2


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola, mira yo una vez tube que hacer un pre que incluia uno de estos mic, te cuento que en la datasheet que posteaste esta la misma forma de polarizacion que use yo en ese entonces. Yo en particular use una resistencia de 10K (edit: ahora me entro al duda sino era de 1K la resistencia, si buscas un poco en internet seguro que debe estar...), un capacitor de 10uF y la alimentacion de 5V. No recuerdo exactamente el nivel de salida de la señal pero era bastante baja ( me acuerdo que tube que implementar un amplificador mas antes de mandar la señal al pre general), por lo que creeria que no debe ser mayor a los 100mV aproximadamente.
Lo ideal seria que lo armes en una proto y lo midas con osciloscopio de ser posible, ahh por cierto los 4.5V que mencionas se refieren a un valor particular de alimentacion que ellos definen como standard.
Espero que te sirva y cualquier cosa pregunta. Saludos.


----------



## saiwor (Jun 18, 2009)

hola...
Yo he armado varios preamplificador de micro electric, ninguno de ellos funcionoo excepto algunos, era bajo casi no se escuchaba ademas era distorcionado el sonido... jeee como soy aficionado no he podido solucionar pues ahi le deje... 

Saludos!


----------



## diario292 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> Hola, mira yo una vez tube que hacer un pre que incluia uno de estos mic, te cuento que en la datasheet que posteaste esta la misma forma de polarizacion que use yo en ese entonces. Yo en particular use una resistencia de 10K (edit: ahora me entro al duda sino era de 1K la resistencia, si buscas un poco en internet seguro que debe estar...), un capacitor de 10uF y la alimentacion de 5V. No recuerdo exactamente el nivel de salida de la señal pero era bastante baja ( me acuerdo que tube que implementar un amplificador mas antes de mandar la señal al pre general), por lo que creeria que no debe ser mayor a los 100mV aproximadamente.
> Lo ideal seria que lo armes en una proto y lo midas con osciloscopio de ser posible, ahh por cierto los 4.5V que mencionas se refieren a un valor particular de alimentacion que ellos definen como standard.
> Espero que te sirva y cualquier cosa pregunta. Saludos.



Genial..! Muchas gracias por las respuestas Ivan y Saiwor..!

La verdad que va a tener q ser una amplificación grande si lo quiero usar, pero por lo menos ya tengo dentro de todo una idea clara de como tratar el tema y puedo empezar a hacer algo..

Voy a buscar la forma de dar una amplificación que lo lleve a niveles aceptables, deberia ser algo asi como a 5v, espero q sea posible... A buscarrrrrr...


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jun 19, 2009)

aqui tienes el circuito para amplificar la señal de micro condensado.

http://www.decelectronics.com/html/DIAGRAMAS/AMPLIFICADOR ELECTRET.pdf

Saludos
Mac


----------



## saiwor (Jun 19, 2009)

Gracias "Pulsar71"

Lo probare y lo posteare los resultados  

Saludos!


----------



## manuel1972 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola amigo me gustaria que me pasaras ese diagrama, ya que estoy realizando un proyecto para saber que fase me esta reproduciendo un parlante

  gracias


----------



## bydiego (Jul 6, 2012)

por favor pongamos una solucion a este tema que me tiene loco.. prove muuuchos pre amplificadores para un electret el que mas me convemcio fur el de la pagin www.pablin.com.ar hay un circuito en la seccion de audio llamado preamplifixador microfono y lo probre y esta estable no hay distorcion pero la ganancia es pobre.. luego lo conecte a un amplificador y no emite ninguna senal..
- nesesitamos un circuito pre amplificador y amplificador para microfono electret (que no hay en el foro busque como loco en todas partes) por favor los especializados en el area o personas que tengan un circuito estable paeen diagramas 100% funcionando por favor


----------



## crimson (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola bydiego ¿no viste el que te dejé ayer acá?:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/mini-amplificador-8633/index6.html
Lo uso desde hace tiempo y algunos amigos lo han armado sin problemas. Decís que al conectar al amplificador deja de funcionar ¿estás conectando todo bien? por ahí le echás la culpa al pre y es un error de conexionado. ¿porqué no posteás alguna foto? Teniendo nosotros más precisiones es más fácil para orientarte a una solución. Saludos C


----------



## bydiego (Jul 8, 2012)

Hola crimson Muchas Gracias por responder.
Lo vi el Amplificador que posteaste, me parece que es el que estoy nesesitando pero pienso que mi problema seria que el integrado TL071(creo que funciona con 1A de corriente y esta conectado a una fuente de 12 V), tengo un transformador de 9V pero no se de cuantos ampers.
- el pre amplificador(La primera imagen subida) funciona. Pero emite poca señal..(No tengo osciloscopio y lo tuve que medir con mi Vumetro(que es la 3ra imagen)).. pienso que no emite mucha señal por que en el circuito del vumetro(imagen 3) en la entrada de audio tiene un capacitor de 1uF.. pienso que recorta la señal..
- el amplificador(Segunda imagen LM386) funciona pero tiene mucha distorcion.. fui probando capacitores para modificar la ganancia en el pin 1 y 8 .. y reduce la distorcion y baja el volumen del parlante.. pero al conectarlo con el pre-amplificador.. no produce nada mas que interferencia...(Si alguien un amplificador con el lm386 que funcione 100% por favor pasar..)..y probe con el circuito del datasheer AV=200 pero no me funciono..
(tengo un amplificador de parlantes de computadora 10w con 9v con esto estoy probando el preamplificador..funciona bien)
- el vumetro(Tercera imagen) mi unica dura en esta parte es mis entradas de audio seran de un microfono electret o de un mp3,ipod,etc.. es nesesario mi capacitor remarcado de 1uf en el circuito..


Muchas Gracias Espero su colabolacion..
Seguido Esta el video del proyecto que tengo pensado realizar..
Lo unico que me falta es la parte del microfono (Nesesito que a esa distancia tenga resultados por favor)... incluso la estructura la tengo armada.. por favor ayuda.. terminando subire completo ese proyecto...(y si ya lo tenemos en el foro ahorrenme el tiempo por favor)




Un Saludo al mejor Foro!


----------



## crimson (Jul 8, 2012)

Hola bydiego, el pibe del video explica que tiene como pre un operacional, podés hacer el circuito que te mandé, en vez de preset, le ponés un potenciómetro de 100K y tenes buen ajuste. El operacional no consume nada, apenas unos pocos miliamperes, y con 9V anda bien. Lo que veo es que tu LM386 está puesto "crudo", te mando una adaptación del circuito con los desacoples que corresponden, para "cuidarlo" un poco más. Yo lo uso para pequeñas aplicaciones y anda bien, eso sí, no esperes más de 1/2W de potencia, es un integrado chico. Saludos C


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2012)

Amigos foreros tengo una duda y ya que etan hablando de microfonos electrec creo que es el lugar correcto para preguntar tenia pensado colocarle leds azules a un bombo ya que soy baterista pero mi pregunta es  con el esquema con fondo amarillo que publico el amigo bydiego estaria emplificando el electrec verdad corrijanme si estoy mal ahora despues de amplificarlo su señal la enviaria a la base de un transistor para hacer que los leds sean audioritmicos en  este caso el transistor sria un tip 31 esta bn la idea que tengo o me falta algo...datos extras pienso usar una bateria de 9v y alrededor de 4 leds


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Se podría, pero me parece que no prenderían con toda la intensidad.

Tienes que ponerle un filtro pasa-bajo para que con los golpes del bombo actúe y no con otra frecuencia, por ejemplo; el movimiento del pedal del mismo.. No recuerdo bien, pero con un capacitor cerámico de 100nF entre masa(0V, GND), y la base del transistor de la figura que tu mencionás, creo que bastaría.

Si llego a encontrar el audio-rítmico que usaba para armar luces, te los paso, son un par de transistores (como 3).

Saludos


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2012)

Muchas gracias amigo me seria muy util el circuito


----------

